# "What a trooper" or "Are you prepared for everything?"



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, this trip was different from all others. We started out a day later than originally planned due to an unexpected death in the family. We went up on Sunday, dropped the two boys off at camp, so it was me, the missus, the daughter, and big dumb dog. Usually we wait a couple days when we are at this particular CG before we spend a day at a friend of mine's mountain property, where we cam let our dog can run free. I told him at the funeral that we would be going there on Tuesday - he said go Monday because they would be there.

So on Monday, we made our lunches and headed on over. Our dog and his dog were playing in the stream, and my wife and daughter were down there also, while he and his wife showed me what they had done with their cabin. After about 20 minutes, I went down to join my wife, who then changed from her tennis shoes into some sandals - big mistake :bang:

Not more than 5 minutes after that, she slipped on the wet rocks - and her left hand (one consolation since she is right handed) landed first - with a loud crack. Yep, broke her wrist nice and clean through. Wrapping a towel with ice around it, we then proceeded to hike the 1/4 mile straight uphill out of there.

Now we make the 30 minute ride to the nearest emergency room. Fortunately, I can park in a garage, and leave the windows cracked for the dog (temp was only about 75, so he was fine in the shade - plus he was tired from playing with the young puppy earlier). 5 hours later, they finally told my wife that she would need to see an orthopedist the next morning (she's shivering cold by now - her pants have been wet this whole time from when she fell in the water). They gave her a shot of something that took away the pain (plus made her head happy), wrapped up the arm and told us to call the doctor first thing in the morning. As we left the garage (around 5:30), we noticed the specialist's office across the street still had someone in there - so I ran in and made her appointment for the next morning. 30 minutes to the CG turned into about an hour as I stopped to fill her prescription and get some dinner.

Next morning went to the orthopedist, and they immediately said she needed surgery. They said they could do it at the hospital the next day, or they could wrap it up and she could get it done back home the next week. My wife opted to go ahead and do it there, so they scheduled for 11:30 the next morning (be there by 9:30 for prep). 6 year old daughter has behaved well during all this, as well as big dumb dog who spent a lot of time in parking garage.

Back at the CG, we got a call - be there 2 hours earlier cause they had a cancellation. Got up the next morning, checked the wife in, daughter and I had breakfast in the cafeteria, then went back to CG. Went back to hospital about time they said she would be coming out, got her out and went back to CG. Oh, they had to give her a pregnancy test :scratchhead: It was negative

Now I asked my wife before the surgery if she wanted to go back home, or be put up in a hotel, and she said no. I asked if it would have been a different story if we had been in a tent instead of the trailer, and she said yes :rotflmao1:

Could have been a lot worse - she could have broken an ankle, where we would have to carry her out, she could of split her head open, etc.

Every trip is an adventure - some more than others :rotflmao1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! That was quite an adventure. Sounds like you were fortunate enough to get make an appointment that night for the next morning. That must have been hell to go thru. Glad it's all over. time to heal. I hope your next adventure isn't as painful.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

At least she's not pregnant :rotflmao1:

I do know one thing that is going to happen - I'm in the market now for a 3/4 ton diesel. Not being able to run A/C while pulling this thing in 102 degree temperatures is enough :thumbdown:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and I glad that things worked out fairly well and she has time to heal. Yes you never know when something like your experience will happen and I have to agree she is really a great trooper.

Take care.

Ruide


----------



## uncaralph (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow... Sometimes you think you've had a "bummer" outing and then you hear about problems other folks have had... Best of luck to you all...


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Still, it could've been a lot worse.

And she's not pregnant :rotflmao1:


----------

